# DIY hide and branch



## gardinator (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys this is my 1st post in aussie pythons, just going to show off some off the stuff i made for my enclosure and the process i went through to make them hope you enjoy 













so yeh thats my hide box 

this is the branch i made and all the steps taken.
this is all ive made so far im definatly going to make alot more things hope u guys like them


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 23, 2011)

they look great...


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 23, 2011)

Thats awesome!! what are they for??
Ooh and welcome.


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks fantastic!! Hide box is awesome, but i especially love the branch. Come out awesome!


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 23, 2011)

wow i cant believe how talented some people are with making things like this, well done!


----------



## gardinator (Jul 23, 2011)

thanks guys. uhh its for a south western carpet python that ill be getting next week


----------



## damian83 (Jul 23, 2011)

sweet job mate....


----------



## Serpentess (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, that's nuts. They look great.


----------



## nirofett (Jul 23, 2011)

really awesome work! i was just wondering, what type of paint did you use? is it non toxic? or does it not matter?

cheers


----------



## Kelly86 (Jul 23, 2011)

wow, that is so cool! they look awesome


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 23, 2011)

Very nice! Great job.
I'd like to see a pic of the complete enclosure.
I want to be this talented. Is it all just foam, paint, some sort of glue and anything else?
What did you use to make all the grooves and markings?
I need tips and you look like one of the best people to ask, especially considering this is the first 2 things you've done.


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 23, 2011)

WOW thats great the log looks real


----------



## varanid_mike (Jul 23, 2011)

Fantastic job, looks great.


----------



## Sofoula88 (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice job...really like the hide


----------



## gardinator (Jul 24, 2011)

nirofett said:


> really awesome work! i was just wondering, what type of paint did you use? is it non toxic? or does it not matter?
> 
> cheers



i used acrylic paint and then just sealed it with non toxic clear drying wood glue so no it doesnt matter once its dry its not toxic 



TaraLeigh said:


> Very nice! Great job.
> I'd like to see a pic of the complete enclosure.
> I want to be this talented. Is it all just foam, paint, some sort of glue and anything else?
> What did you use to make all the grooves and markings?
> I need tips and you look like one of the best people to ask, especially considering this is the first 2 things you've done.



its all made of styrofoam and i glued it together with sikaflex (silicone glue) and just used acrylic paint from the art store, and i used a razor blade to hack at it and used my fingers to rip chunks off where i thought looked good. Its alot easier to do then u think lol

i havent finished the full enlosure just yet im just painting a few things that came with the enclosure coz i want to have a rainforest kinda look to it not the desert theme and thats what the rocks and back wall that came with it are themed as, so im just painting them to suit the hide and branch then ill put it all back in and upload a photo


----------



## timantula (Jul 24, 2011)

brilliant..they look really good


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 24, 2011)

gardinator said:


> its all made of styrofoam and i glued it together with sikaflex (silicone glue) and just used acrylic paint from the art store, and i used a razor blade to hack at it and used my fingers to rip chunks off where i thought looked good. Its alot easier to do then u think lol
> 
> i havent finished the full enlosure just yet im just painting a few things that came with the enclosure coz i want to have a rainforest kinda look to it not the desert theme and thats what the rocks and back wall that came with it are themed as, so im just painting them to suit the hide and branch then ill put it all back in and upload a photo



Oh okay cheers. Sounds awesome. Love your work. I really look forward to more photos and also, trying something similar myself.
I made a ladder [snake perch] the other day. A bamboo, silicon and string one. Pretty proud. Just want to get more into the DIY now!


----------



## camspeed (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey they look really good. You did a great job. Wouldn't it have been easier to just get a real branch though?


----------



## bucket (Jul 24, 2011)

very nice job.
How long did it take shape the log?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 24, 2011)

the log looks great good work


----------



## gardinator (Jul 24, 2011)

camspeed said:


> Hey they look really good. You did a great job. Wouldn't it have been easier to just get a real branch though?



yeh it probs would of been easier to get a real branch but i have alot of polystyrene lying around so i just thought id make one to fit the enclosure perfectly!!



TaraLeigh said:


> Oh okay cheers. Sounds awesome. Love your work. I really look forward to more photos and also, trying something similar myself.
> I made a ladder [snake perch] the other day. A bamboo, silicon and string one. Pretty proud. Just want to get more into the DIY now!



sounds good can u post a photo please


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 25, 2011)

gardinator said:


> sounds good can u post a photo please


There ya go  I plan on making more, ones with leaves entwined too. Mondays are generally a day full of lack of motivation for me though. So not today.


----------



## gardinator (Jul 30, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> There ya go  I plan on making more, ones with leaves entwined too. Mondays are generally a day full of lack of motivation for me though. So not today.
> View attachment 210897
> View attachment 210898
> View attachment 210899





aww thats nice as i bet it loves climbing around it. ill post now my full enclosure and my snake enjoying it that i just got 2 days ago


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow. Very nice work  Cheers for the images, don't be afraid to upload more. Hehe. Love it. Looks like the snake does as well.
And thankyou very much- but it's yet to be used. Don't know who/or what I'm going to have in this/that enclosure [which the ladder is in for the pics] yet.
This has just inspired me even more to get into some foam work.


----------



## GeckoGuy (Jul 30, 2011)

I absolutely love your work! and it looks like the little one does too


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jul 31, 2011)

THATS AWESOME mate good work i like it


----------



## gardinator (Jul 31, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> Wow. Very nice work  Cheers for the images, don't be afraid to upload more. Hehe. Love it. Looks like the snake does as well.
> And thankyou very much- but it's yet to be used. Don't know who/or what I'm going to have in this/that enclosure [which the ladder is in for the pics] yet.
> This has just inspired me even more to get into some foam work.



oh ok so what r u thinking of getting for the enclosure ? and yes im planning on making heaps more things so more n more photos lol 

btw just thought id say i painted all the things in the enclosure too. i didn make the rockwall or the little rocks but i painted them all


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Aug 2, 2011)

Thats the Bomb!!!! looks awesome


----------



## JackTar (Aug 2, 2011)

Excellent attention to detail, well done.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Aug 2, 2011)

gardinator said:


> oh ok so what r u thinking of getting for the enclosure?


It might go to one I already have or I may save it for a new addition, not sure yet.

Love your paint job.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Aug 4, 2011)

lol looks to small for something i would try to start with. Struggling to do my 2ft by 2ft custom background as it is.


----------



## nico77 (Aug 6, 2011)

awsome job it looks great , next build you do can you take some pics of the painting stages , the paint work looks so realistic .

cheers nico


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Aug 6, 2011)

Dude that looks amazing!!!! Well done! I agree, more pics


----------



## gardinator (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks guys. yeh im in the process of trying to find a nice big tv cabinet that ill convert into a enclosure and im going to do a full rock wall all the way around with a waterfall n stuff at the bottom ill take heaps of photos and put them up when its all done. it should look great


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 12, 2011)

Th woodstock cans look authentic great job :lol:

But seriously they look great, if you had said it as a log from your backyard I would have believed you.


----------



## feathergrass (Aug 13, 2011)

just curious the log is it waterproof ( no nothing about diy) am looking at trying to make a log for my enclosure one that will stand being washed and stuff


----------



## gardinator (Aug 14, 2011)

well i dont think its waterproof i would have to use pond tight or something but yeh i can clean it with water n all but i dont think it would be a good idea for me to soak it.

yeh the woodstock cans didnt take me that long to make lol


----------

